# Price check: PowerMac G5 Dual 2Ghz 3Gb RAM 250Gb HD



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

What would be a reasonable price for a:

PowerMac G5 Dual 2Ghz 3Gb RAM 250Gb HD stock video card

No warranty but in good condition.

Thanks


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

I am going to sell mine too

I have the same spec but still with applecare til Jan 2009

I think we should look at craigslist (from both Vancouver and Toronto) to see what other people's asking price.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

RE: PowerMac G5 Dual 2Ghz 3Gb RAM 250Gb HD

From what I can see from Buy-It-Now prices for similar machines on eBay, I'd say you can expect at least around $1,500 to $1,600 USD.
($1,600 - $1,700 CAD)


----------



## neviks (Jan 24, 2006)

Been trying to sell my G5 2 Ghz Dual-Core here at ehMac, but so far no takers. I've been asking 2000$ given it is loaded with 4 Gb RAM, HDDs, wireless, eSATA card, and AppleCare to May 2009.

These machines are only going to get harder and harder to move.

Good luck.

-neviks


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I wonder if there's a huge difference between what sellers want to sell their machines for and what buyers want to buy them for.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I think the problem is that people are going portable,*

alot of my friend's have moved to macbooks in the past few months, and these are people who don't need the portability for work, they just like carrying their computers with them.

I brought my Ibook to a friend's cottage last week so I could watch a movie during the 3 hour drive and it actually came in handy because the stereo there broke so I pulled out the Ibook and ran Itunes, the sound was horrible but we had music and 
a pictures slideshow to watch.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

smellybook said:


> alot of my friend's have moved to macbooks in the past few months, and these are people who don't need the portability for work, they just like carrying their computers with them.
> 
> I brought my Ibook to a friend's cottage last week so I could watch a movie during the 3 hour drive and it actually came in handy because the stereo there broke so I pulled out the Ibook and ran Itunes, the sound was horrible but we had music and
> a pictures slideshow to watch.


Th Powermac G5 is whole lot more capable machine than any portable , if you are a serious power user, but on a bit of a budget.
They should be really well supported in 10.5 and 10.6.
And they are over $1500 cheaper than a similerly configured Intel macPro, once you add in taxes and Ram and hard drives, and in some cases Apple care


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

minnes said:


> Th Powermac G5 is whole lot more capable machine than any portable , if you are a serious power user, but on a bit of a budget.
> They should be really well supported in 10.5 and 10.6.
> And they are over $1500 cheaper than a similerly configured Intel macPro, once you add in taxes and Ram and hard drives, and in some cases Apple care


you mean a 2.0 macpro right? folks are recommended to not even buy this model b/c the 2.66 is just a bit more, but balls out incredibly faster.

i think the G5 is a great machine...my dually 2.0 is great, but my macpro, with the quad processors is much, much faster so i wouldn't really compare a g5 to a macpro.

that said, if you didn't a ton of power, the G5 still has plenty to help folks out.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yo, my homeboy Stevey J just gave me a call and gave me a word up about a 4 and 8 core MacBook Extreme he's been prepping all this time.


----------



## thatleetboy (May 28, 2003)

C$1650

Mac2Sell - Guide to used Mac - Evaluation - Argus Mac Occasion


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I wonder if there's a huge difference between what sellers want to sell their machines for and what buyers want to buy them for.


I think that is typically true. A search of ebays past listings shows a lot of machines not selling. I would guess because they are over priced. You also see the same people listing and re-listing their machines hoping for an impulse buyer. When you look at the new iMacs and the speed they offer then the G5 powermac value equation is increasingly a hard sell.


----------

